# Cycling in Turkey



## amylarge2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi there, i live in Marmaris and since its the new year im going to be going out on my bike a lot more, just wondering if anyone knows the rules and regulations for cycling in Turkey. ive tried to look it up online but no solid information.
Just want to be safe on the roads and not put anyone else in danger. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Not really recommended, as bicycle lanes are almost nonexistent and drivers unaccustomed to cyclists. If i were you i would limit my cycling to non traffic areas.


----------

